

Ask HN: Redo of OwnerBuilderBook.com after 10 years - consultutah
https://www.ownerbuilderbook.com

======
consultutah
Hello, we have been working on a redo of OwnerBuilderBook.com (website and
community for "The Owner-Builder Book"). The site has been around since 1997
and was in desperate need of an update - the last time the layout was
substantially changed was in the early 2000's. Here is a wayback link that
shows the old sight for comparison:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120328175741/http://www.ownerb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120328175741/http://www.ownerbuilderbook.com/)

Please let me know what you think.

